# Top 8 Nệm Liên Á bán chạy nhất năm nay



## thuthegioinem (30/6/21)

*Nệm Liên Á*_ là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của nhiều gia đình Việt. Vậy tại sao có rất nhiều gia đình chọn lựa nệm Liên Á mà không phải là thương hiệu nệm nào khác? Dưới đây, Thế giới nệm sẽ giải đáp tất tần tật về thương hiệu này cùng _*Top 8 chiếc nệm Liên Á bán chạy nhất năm*_ mà bạn đang quan tâm. _


*1. Giới thiệu thương hiệu nệm LIÊN Á*

Trên thị trường có rất nhiều thương hiệu nệm khác nhau như: Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Tatana, Dunlopillo, Everon, Edena… The gioi nem thấy rằng _“Có rất nhiều khách hàng thích dòng nệm này, dòng nệm kia. Nhưng không phải khách hàng nào cũng biết hết được những thông tin cần thiết về dòng nệm mà mình yêu thích” _

Chính vì điều đó, *Thế giới nệm* sẽ cung cấp những thông tin tất tần tật liên quan về nệm Liên Á. Chỉ cần tham khảo hết bài viết sau, bạn đã có đủ thông tin để sở hữu một chiếc nệm Liên Á đạt chuẩn.




_Top 8 chiếc nệm Liên Á bán chạy nhất năm 01_

Đầu tiên, chúng ta sẽ tìm hiểu_ sơ lược thương hiệu Liên Á là gì?_ Liên Á là một trong những thương hiệu nệm Việt, có lịch sử hình thành và phát triển lâu đời. Tên đầy đủ của thương hiệu này là Công Ty TNHH Thương Mại & Sản Xuất Nệm Mousse Liên Á. 

Về cơ bản, tất cả các dòng nệm cao su Liên Á có độ êm ái tuyệt vời có xu hướng _“mềm”_. Nếu bạn là thích nằm nệm mềm thì Liên Á sẽ là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo dành cho bạn. 

Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn thích nằm nệm cứng thì* nệm Liên Á *có thể chưa là sự lựa chọn đáp ứng hoàn hảo nhất về trải nghiệm giấc ngủ dành cho bạn. Để biết được sản phẩm có phù hợp với bạn hay không, Thegioinem.com khuyến khích bạn nên đến cửa hàng nằm thử nệm.

*2. Tại sao thương hiệu nệm Liên Á bán chạy nhất hiện nay?*

Nệm Liên Á không chỉ được tin dùng và bán chạy tại thị trường Việt mà còn rất được ưa chuộng tại thị trường Mỹ, Châu Âu, Trung Đông, Nhật Bản… Dưới đây, sẽ là những lý do mà nệm Liên Á được ưa chuộng trong và ngoài nước:

_*Chất lượng làm nên thương hiệu*: _Liên Á không ngừng cải tiến, tích hợp các chức năng tốt nhất cho các sản phẩm. Mỗi sản phẩm của Liên Á đều sở hữu một điểm vượt trội khác nhau. Chính vì nỗ lực không ngừng, nên các sản phẩm của Liên Á luôn thu hút khách hàng. Và một điều không thể phủ nhận rằng, các chức năng tích hợp rất ưu việt và mang đến trải nghiệm vượt trội cho khách hàng.

_*Thương hiệu uy tín lâu đời:* _Đây là một ưu điểm của thương hiệu này, với lịch sử hình thành và phát triển hơn 34 năm, Liên Á được xem là một trong những thương hiệu có thời gian hoạt động lâu đời nhất. Điều này, góp phần tạo nên uy tín và được nhiều khách hàng ưa chuộng.




_Nệm LIÊN Á được người tiêu dùng tin tưởng lựa chọn_

_*Nguồn gốc nguyên vật liệu rõ ràng, minh bạch với khách hàng*: _Bên cạnh chức năng, thiết kế của sản phẩm, khách hàng quan tâm hơn hết chính là độ an toàn của sản phẩm đối với sức khỏe. Liên Á luôn chắt lọc và lựa chọn các đơn vị cung cấp nguyên vật liệu đạt chuẩn từ các đơn vị cung cấp uy tín, nổi tiếng hoạt động lâu năm trong ngành phân phối. 

Vì vậy, các sản phẩm của Liên Á được sản xuất từ những nguyên liệu an toàn với sức khỏe, thân thiện với môi trường và nệm có thể tự phân hủy khi hết tuổi thọ. 

_Đạt chứng nhận Quốc Tế về chất lượng _Tại các thị trường yêu cầu chất lượng khắt khe như Mỹ đặc biệt những sản phẩm có liên quan đến sức khỏe người dùng. Liên Á đạt chứng nhận về chất lượng được Quốc Tế công nhận như ECO và LGA. Đặc biệt, Liên Á vinh dự là công ty Việt Nam duy nhất đạt chứng nhận Eco Institute 2018-2020. Qua đó, chúng ta có thể đánh giá về độ uy tín, chất lượng của Liên Á.

*3. Ưu - Nhược điểm của nệm Liên Á như thế nào?*

_Thegioinem.com thấy rằng có rất nhiều khách hàng phân vân về việc “Nệm Liên Á có ưu điểm gì so với các thương hiệu khác?”. _Dưới đây, sẽ là một số ưu- nhược điểm của nệm Liên Á:

*Ưu điểm nệm Liên Á*

_*Nguyên liệu sản xuất nệm*:_ Liên Á sử dụng 100% cao su thiên nhiên để làm nguyên liệu cho nệm cao su. Đối với nệm lò xo, Liên Á lựa chọn 2 nguyên liệu chính để làm lớp đệm cho nệm là cao su thiên nhiên hoặc xơ dừa thiên nhiên đảm bảo an toàn sức khỏe người dùng, không gây hại hay kích ứng da. 

Sở hữu các _đặc tính ưu việt_ từ nguyên liệu sản xuất, các sản phẩm của Liên Á luôn mang đến độ êm ái vượt trội giúp người dùng thư giãn tối đa khi nằm. Ngoài ra, các sản phẩm của thương hiệu này cũng sở hữu tính năng thoáng mát vượt trội.




_Nệm LIÊN Á được sản xuất từ nguyên liệu chất lượng _

_*Độ bền cao*: _Tuổi thọ của nệm Liên Á cao cũng là điều dễ hiểu , khi Liên Á lựa chọn nguyên liệu đầu vào chất lượng và sản xuất trên dây chuyền đạt chuẩn cho ra đời các sản phẩm có độ bền, độ đàn hồi vượt trội.

_*Không có mùi đặc trưng của cao su*_: Đây là ưu điểm nổi bật của *nệm cao su Liên Á*, phần lớn các sản phẩm nệm cao su thiên nhiên của các thương hiệu khác đều có mùi cao su thiên nhiên (do được sản xuất 100% cao su thiên nhiên). Đối với những khách hàng nhạy cảm với mùi cao su thì nó sẽ mang đến sự trải nghiệm khó chịu cho khách hàng.

Nệm cao su Liên Á được sản xuất 100% cao su thiên nhiên, tuy nhiên Liên Á đã áp dụng công nghệ khử mùi nhằm khắc phục nhược điểm nêu trên và mang đến sự trải nghiệm tuyệt vời cho người dùng. 

_*Thiết kế sang trọng, tinh tế:* _Các sản phẩm của Liên Á từ nệm cao su, nệm lò xo hay nệm bông ép đều có thiết kế nổi bật đón đầu xu hướng với thiết kế nổi bật, sang trọng. Liên Á hướng đến lối thiết kế tối giản cho sản phẩm nhưng làm nổi bật không gian phòng ngủ của mọi gia đình. Đây cũng là lý do mà tất cả các dòng sản phẩm của thương hiệu này luôn bán chạy. 

*4. TOP 8 Nệm Liên Á bán chạy nhất năm nay*

Bạn đang muốn sở hữu một chiếc nệm Liên Á? Dưới đây, sẽ là top 8 nệm Liên Á bán chạy nhất năm mà bạn không nên bỏ qua!

*4.1 Nệm cao su thiên nhiên *

*4.1.1 Nệm cao su thiên nhiên Liên Á Classic*

Liên Á Classic là dòng nệm truyền thống bán chạy nhất của Liên Á. Nếu bạn yêu thích sự đơn giản trong thiết kế, thì dòng *nệm cao su* Classic sẽ là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo dành cho bạn. Còn về độ đàn hồi, khả năng nâng đỡ thì tất cả các sản phẩm Liên Á đều đáp ứng hoàn hảo.





_Top 8 chiếc nệm Liên Á bán chạy nhất năm 02_

Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm bởi Liên Á. 

*4.1.2 Nệm cao su thiên nhiên Five Zone*

Về cơ bản, nệm cao su Five Zone sở hữu các ưu điểm tương đương như nệm cao su Classic. Tuy nhiên, dòng Five Zone được cải tiến hơn về hình thức bên ngoài như bọc nệm vải gấm Damask cao cấp mang đến vẻ đẹp thẩm mỹ cho sản phẩm.

Nổi bật hơn, FiveZone chia nệm thành năm vùng tương ứng với 5 vùng cơ thể về cổ, vai, lưng, eo, chân mang đến khả năng nâng đỡ vượt trội. Qua đó, giúp người dùng giảm căng thẳng, êm ái đến từng khoảnh khắc.




_Top 8 chiếc nệm Liên Á bán chạy nhất năm 03_

Nệm được bảo hành 12 năm bởi công ty Liên Á.

*4.1.3 Nệm cao su thiên nhiên Liên Á Ladome Blue*

Nệm được tích hợp công nghệ làm mát Cool Adapt làm tăng khả năng thoáng mát gấp 2 lần so với nệm cao su thông thường. Áo nệm có màu sắc trang nhã lấy màu sắc xám - xanh làm chủ đạo. 





_Top 8 chiếc nệm Liên Á bán chạy nhất năm 04_

Nệm được bảo hành 12 năm.

*4.1.4 Nệm cao su thiên nhiên Liên Á Legacy*

_Nệm Liên Á Legacy_ là sự bức phá vượt trội với kết cấu hai mặt cao su với tỷ trọng khác nhau. Nổi bật với_ cấu trúc phân tầng _mặt nệm có độ phẳng cao giúp mang đến cảm giác dễ chịu và không gây tình trạng hầm nóng khi sử dụng.

Ngoài ra, áo nệm Legacy được dệt bằng lụa mượt mà làm nổi bật vẻ đẹp trang nhã làm nổi bật vẻ đẹp sang trọng của không gian phòng ngủ. Thiết kế sang trọng mang đến sự đẳng cấp cho chủ sở hữu. 




_Top 8 chiếc nệm Liên Á bán chạy nhất năm 05_

Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm

*4.2 Nệm lò xo Liên Á*

*4.2.1 Nệm lò xo túi Cocoon Grey*

Được cấu tạo từ hệ thống lò xo túi được đặt trong từng túi riêng biệt có ưu điểm giảm thiểu tiếng ồn hiệu quả. Cocoon Grey nổi bật với công nghệ tích hợp than hoạt tính phát huy tối đa khả năng kháng khuẩn, bảo vệ sức khỏe người dùng. 

Nổi bật với màu sắc trắng- xám cổ điển phù hợp với mọi thiết kế không gian phòng ngủ từ cổ điển cho đến hiện đại. Lớp đệm của nệm được làm từ cao su thiên nhiên có độ êm ái hoàn hảo. 





_Top 8 chiếc nệm Liên Á bán chạy nhất năm 06_

Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm

*4.2.2 Nệm lò xo Liên Á Cocoon 2.0 Premium*

Hệ thống lò xo cao cấp được thiết kế Eurotop làm gia tăng sự thoải mái cho giấc ngủ của gia đình bạn. Bề mặt vải được xử lý qua công nghệ làm mát Cool Adapt gia tăng sự thoáng mát hoàn hảo. Nệm không chỉ được đánh giá cao về thiết kế tinh tế mà còn mang lại sự êm ái hoàn hảo nhờ lớp đệm cao su.





_Top 8 chiếc nệm Liên Á bán chạy nhất năm 07_

Nệm có thời gian bảo hành 10 năm bởi công ty Liên Á.

*4.2.3 Nệm lò xo Liên Á Cassaro Plush*

Khác với dòng lò xo Cocoon, nệm lò xo Cassaro sử dụng lớp đệm từ chất liệu xơ dừa. Nệm có giá thành phù hợp với phần lớn thu nhập của nhiều gia đình Việt. Lớp đệm từ PU-HR pillow top của dòng Cassaro lại không mang đến sự êm ái hoàn hảo như lớp đệm cao su thiên nhiên. Tuy nhiên, lớp đệm PU-HR pillow top vẫn đảm bảo được sự êm ái cho người dùng. 





_Top 8 chiếc nệm Liên Á bán chạy nhất năm 08_

Nệm có thời gian bảo hành 10 năm bởi công ty Liên Á

*4.3 Nệm bông ép Liên Á*

Liên Á chỉ sản xuất một dòng nệm bông ép Mliving Fiber, so với nệm bông ép thương hiệu khác thì bông ép Liên Á có thiết kế vượt bậc hơn hẳn. Nệm được sản sản xuất từ sợi PES tối ưu hóa độ nén duy trì độ phẳng, độ đàn hồi trên từng tấm nệm. 





_Top 8 chiếc nệm Liên Á bán chạy nhất năm 09_

Nệm được bảo hành 05 năm bởi công ty Liên Á

*5. Cách phân biệt nệm Liên Á thật giả ra sao? *

Tất cả khách hàng đều mong muốn sở hữu những sản phẩm chất lượng. _Vậy đối với nệm Liên Á làm sao để phân biệt được thật- giả ra sao? _Dưới đây sẽ là 3 tiêu chí để phân biệt được nệm Liên Á thật:

_Kiểm tra mã số của nệm _bạn có thể kiểm tra mã số trên phiếu bảo hành và mã số trên nệm. Hai mã số trên phải trùng khớp với nhau thì đây sẽ là nệm chất lượng. Đặc biệt, Liên Á còn in logo trực tiếp lên tấm nệm bạn có thể dễ dàng nhận diện sản phẩm thật giả. 

_Kiểm tra mùi cao su _đối với các sản phẩm nệm cao su thiên nhiên Liên Á hay nệm lò xo Nệm Lò Xo/ Đệm Lò Xo Giảm Giá Lên Đến 35% | Thế Giới Nệm có lớp đệm từ cao su thiên nhiên. Thì nệm sẽ không có mùi hôi đặc trưng của cao su mà sẽ có một ít mùi hương nhẹ của chocolate. 

_Kiểm tra độ đàn hồi _đối với nệm cao su thiên nhiên, nệm thật sẽ có độ dẻo dai cùng độ nảy và chịu lực tốt. Nếu bạn sử dụng nệm đúng cách, nhưng nệm biến dạng, xẹp lún trong thời gian sử dụng thì thật không may bạn đã mua phải hàng kém chất lượng.


*6. Những lưu ý cần tránh khi sử dụng nệm cao su Liên Á*


Không phơi nệm ngoài nắng hay phơi nệm ngoài nắng
Không đặt nệm gần nguồn nhiệt (bàn là, máy sửa, máy sấy tóc…)
Không để hóa chất, dung môi hay bất kỳ chất lỏng nào lên nệm
Không tác động lực lớn lên nệm
Không đặt trên nệm các vật dụng nặng nào khác ngoài các vật dụng phục vụ giấc ngủ (chăn, ga, gối…)
 
*7. Thế giới nệm - Địa chỉ phân phối nệm Liên Á chính hãng, uy tín*

Bạn đang tìm kiếm địa chỉ phân phối nệm Liên Á chính hãng? Đến ngay, hệ thống cửa hàng The gioi nem với hệ thống cửa hàng toàn quốc bạn có thể dễ dàng đến tận cửa hàng để được tư vấn và trải nghiệm thử chiếc nệm Liên Á mà mình yêu thích. Ngoài ra, khi bạn mua sắm tại the gioi nem bạn sẽ nhận được rất nhiều ưu đãi, giảm giá.





_Top 8 chiếc nệm Liên Á bán chạy nhất năm 10_

Với những chia sẻ trên, Thế giới nệm mong rằng đã giúp cho bạn hiểu rõ hơn về nệm Liên Á và giúp bạn dễ dàng hơn trong việc mua sắm sản phẩm.


----------

